# "7UP" and "Like" 1960's Embossed Soda Bottles Found Today



## WesternPA-collector

With it being nearly October, the vegetation in the woods of Pennsylvania is starting to wither up, especially with the alarmingly dry month we've had. So it was time to get back after it again and look for some more bottles. I found these five beauties all together in one place. Probably came from the same person. The three 7UP soda bottles were from 1968 and made at Anchor Hocking Plant 5 in South Connellsville, PA. The two Like soda bottles were also made at Anchor Hocking Plant 5! In fact the style is nearly identical to 7UP. Is Like made by the same company or simply a copycat? But this embossed 1960's NDNR Like bottle is relatively rare from what I've learned. Has anyone drank the Like soda before? I'm curious how it was.


----------



## bottle-bud

Like was and I quote from the bottle "The Diet Drink of Seven Up Quality" so basically diet 7 Up. 
I never drank one though.


----------



## WesternPA-collector

Nice bottle there! I did just look on Wikepedia and that's basically what it said. This was a diet version made by 7UP. So it was nice that I found both versions of the brand in the same place.


----------



## RoyalRuby

WesternPA-collector said:


> With it being nearly October, the vegetation in the woods of Pennsylvania is starting to wither up, especially with the alarmingly dry month we've had. So it was time to get back after it again and look for some more bottles. I found these five beauties all together in one place. Probably came from the same person. The three 7UP soda bottles were from 1968 and made at Anchor Hocking Plant 5 in South Connellsville, PA. The two Like soda bottles were also made at Anchor Hocking Plant 5! In fact the style is nearly identical to 7UP. Is Like made by the same company or simply a copycat? But this embossed 1960's NDNR Like bottle is relatively rare from what I've learned. Has anyone drank the Like soda before? I'm curious how it was.
> View attachment 190335



I found three of these same green embossed 7-up bottles on my sons property at a former farm dump there, all from the same time period, one is a A/H maker also from Connellsville, the other two are from O/I, I also found two 10oz clear embossed Pepsi's in the same dump, also same time period. Kinda wondering if whoever left those for you to find many years later, if they weren't just trying both brands as a taste test to see if they did indeed taste the same, think'n that the Like brand would have been priced a little cheaper...just a guess...lol


----------



## WesternPA-collector

RoyalRuby said:


> I found three of these same green embossed 7-up bottles on my sons property at a former farm dump there, all from the same time period, one is a A/H maker also from Connellsville, the other two are from O/I, I also found two 10oz clear embossed Pepsi's in the same dump, also same time period. Kinda wondering if whoever left those for you to find many years later, if they weren't just trying both brands as a taste test to see if they did indeed taste the same, think'n that the Like brand would have been priced a little cheaper...just a guess...lol


That is very cool. Usually when bottles from the same time period are found together like that, they were all in a garbage bag together which deteriorated over time. Then it's gone revealing just the bottles on the ground. That is funny and it could have been what they were doing. Because there were other Like and 7UP bottles at the same spot, all broken up.


----------

